# DNP without T3 Supplementation?



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello,
how important is it to supplement t3? I don't have t3 on hand rn and am running a DNP cycle at 600mg.
How much will it impede my metabolism?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 8, 2021)

I would not recommend T3 usage to anyone, at all.  Ever.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 8, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I would not recommend T3 usage to anyone, at all.  Ever.


Hmm... interesting, could you further elaborate?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 8, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> Hmm... interesting, could you further elaborate?


Certainly.  

Oversimplified, T3/T4 are responsible for setting your metabolic rate for all intents and purposes.  Taking exogenous T3 can and does make you shut down your natural production of it, so when you stop the consequences can be dire.  As @snake.


----------



## PeanutButter123 (Jul 8, 2021)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Certainly.
> 
> Oversimplified, T3/T4 are responsible for setting your metabolic rate for all intents and purposes.  Taking exogenous T3 can and does make you shut down your natural production of it, so when you stop the consequences can be dire.  As @snake.


How severely does low T3 affect fat loss/metabolism? As taking DNP will drastically reduce it nearly to 0 right?

You think the effects on metabolism are negligible?


----------



## Trump (Jul 9, 2021)

PeanutButter123 said:


> How severely does low T3 affect fat loss/metabolism? As taking DNP will drastically reduce it nearly to 0 right?
> 
> You think the effects on metabolism are negligible?


Your t3 bounces back almost instantly and supplementing it will not give you any extra fat loss while on dnp. Some people take replacement dose but it’s not necessary


----------



## Beti ona (Jul 9, 2021)

Trump said:


> Your t3 bounces back almost instantly and supplementing it will not give you any extra fat loss while on dnp. Some people take replacement dose but it’s not necessary



But if you're not in gear, T3 will cause a lot of muscle catabolism, not DNP.

DNP is enough, it is much better, nobody needs T3.


----------

